# Strobe Lights in 2013 Chevy 2500HD



## Acedrone95 (Jan 23, 2014)

HI Everyone,

Looking for Ideas on my truck for Strobe lighting. I am probably only going to do Hide-aways on it. But where and what colors is what I am having trouble with please let me know, here are some pictures.


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

*Almost all police and fire departments specify clear hideaway strobes because clear strobes are much brighter than colored strobes. They then use dash or overhead lights to provide color.

Check out the Dash Flash Corner Flash Hideaway Strobe Kit at http://www.dash-flash.com/hideaway.html It comes with everything you need to install the strobes except the 1" hole saw....and you can get that on the site, too.*


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Give me a call and I'll be glad to help you. We have many quality products that I can suggest.


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

Acedrone95, we recommend that you do shop around. There are a lot of suitable products out there. We don't currently manufacture LED corner lights because in our testing, they're not as bright as strobes. However, they can last longer.

Police and Fire Store, LLC. Manufacturer of Dash Flash® Emergency Lights


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Check your local laws. In New York it is not legal to run clear flashing lights to the front unless you are an emergency vehicle. The rear is less important but it depends on your local law enforcement as most laws state what flashing lights can go on what vehicles. And, go with a LED HAW. Feniex makes a 12 diode model that is bright. Strobes n More is coming out with a 15 diode that I'm sure will be bright, based on their other products. They require less wiring and don't heat up, as compared to strobes. I used to use, and still have, a 90w power supply which I ran four strobes and although I agree they might be brighter than the led's, (especially the pop of light) led's are getting close enough!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Stick to Yellow and White. You won't be running them on the road so it doesn't matter what the local laws are. Unless you want to have them on the road for some reason. I do believe CT allows all plow trucks to do so but a permit is needed.

I feel that whether you are plowing lots or driveways, a lightbar and rear strobes it the best combo to start with.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Triton2286;1734261 said:


> Stick to Yellow and White. You won't be running them on the road so it doesn't matter what the local laws are. Unless you want to have them on the road for some reason. I do believe CT allows all plow trucks to do so but a permit is needed.
> 
> I feel that whether you are plowing lots or driveways, a lightbar and rear strobes it the best combo to start with.


^^^^exactly^^^^

I run a led mini bar and led hideaways. As far as operating on the road, if you are backing into the roadway, then you are operating on the road. I also see a number of guys who drive around during storms with their lights on. Just pointing out that knowing the laws, and at least attempting to keep within them, is best.


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

blueline38;1734160 said:


> Check your local laws. In New York it is not legal to run clear flashing lights to the front unless you are an emergency vehicle.


That's good advice. I'm aware that most states prohibit flashing white lights to the front while in motion on the public streets. However, as a police officer, I can also say that it would be a very petty police officer who would cite a working plow operator for it. We rely on you guys to clear the way for US, too.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Dash Flash;1734417 said:


> That's good advice. I'm aware that most states prohibit flashing white lights to the front while in motion on the public streets. However, as a police officer, I can also say that it would be a very petty police officer who would cite a working plow operator for it. We rely on you guys to clear the way for US, too.


As one myself, we all know those that get hairs up you know where!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We have many undercover LEDs that are much brighter than strobes. We also have LEDs that cost about the same as a good set of strobes. They use to cost more but with the better LED diodes they have not only come down in price but are not much brighter. 

As for where to put the lights I would put them in the front plow lights if you are only going to use them to plow. My trucks set up that way and its a pretty simple install, very effective, and zero flashback. If you go with the headlight assemblies to with the higher outside reflector. This will give you you a better shot of clearing he top of the plow and some good side visibility.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

This is linked somewhere but here is a video of my truck. I have both amber and clears. Give you some ideas of colors. The video was taken in the firehall with all of the lights on.


----------



## Acedrone95 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Cool Idea*

Yea I have seen that truck on youtube. I was thinking about doing the same thing with the Amber lights. Where reverse lights are, The Amber lights in the front.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Love your truck,what are you using in the front window?? The strobes are fenix cannons correct??


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Cond Enterprise;1735630 said:


> Love your truck,what are you using in the front window?? The strobes are fenix cannons correct??


Thanks, still a work in progress. Front window is a Strobes N More E44 and yes, the strobes are the Feniex Cannons.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Ace look at the products on SNM's website, even their brand name stuff is GREAT and VERY bright. I have their E6 lights on my back rack and I have found them so bright I don't need my Minibar half the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

The plow will complicate the install a little bit, but it's nothing you can't work around. We've installed many LED hide aways in your style truck before. The LEDs are just as bright and have far less power consumption compared to older strobe supplies.

I would recommend mounting the hide away in the upper portion of the headlight. We have also mounted hide aways in the side of the headlight, so that they point to the side of the vehicle and give you a little intersection warning (see video).

If it were my truck, I would still add a pair of 6-LED surface mounts to the grille as well. Yes, the plow will block some of the output, but the same is going to happen with the hide aways. Another thing to note with hide aways in the headlight area is that when the headlight is on, you're not going to get 100% of the output from the hide away. At least when the plow is dropped and the headlights are on, you could have another pair of lights in the grille that would be flashing.

For color, you can always go with the classic clear hide away, or go with an amber hide away. I would suggest a LED if going with a colored light, because they will be far brighter than a colored strobe tube. Best of luck. Hope this helps!

Video of AWL Burst LED Hide Aways in a 2013 Chevrolet 3500:


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

blueline38;1735795 said:


> Thanks, still a work in progress. Front window is a Strobes N More E44 and yes, the strobes are the Feniex Cannons.


Do you get a reflection from the inside lights?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

fozzy;1745800 said:


> Do you get a reflection from the inside lights?


I built a flash shield for the windshield light so I get very little light inside from that. The rear light puts out some light inside but nothing that is a problem while driving.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Video inside the truck. It is a bit deceiving as the light is bouncing off things outside the truck but it's close.


----------



## norfolk2way (Jan 31, 2014)

mass only allows amber for non emergency vehicles. whelen vertex are great and the strobesnmore ehaw are just as bright for about half the cost. in the rear you could do 2 in the tail and 2 in the cargo lights. front 2 in the high beam spot and 2 Linz6 or strobesnmore e4 or e6 in the grill. if you want to get fancy you could put 2 haws in the plow head lights


----------



## BostonRamGuy (Feb 14, 2008)

Strobes are very old technology and prone to issues and melting the housings. Go with Hide-Away LED's.


----------

